# Worse at Night, Bloating, Pain when Bending Over, Flare Ups, general questions



## ibsdurango (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear All,I was diagnosed with IBS-C last year. I've had good periods and bad. I was on Zelnorm and have taken Amitiza (I need to get my prescription refilled).Do you find that you have flare-ups every once in a while that you have a hard time pinpointing? By that I mean, I seem to have periods where things get worse where I can't really figure out what might have caused the uptick. Do you have this?Lately, I seem to get all tightened up at night when I sleep. If I wake up in the middle of the night, my intestines feel just totally plugged up and bloated. Is that common? Is that something you deal with?Do you ever get pain in your intestines when you bend over or move your mid-section? I do, though the pain is not that bad. I was just wondering if you had any similar problems?Do you find that dairy or coffee causes you issues? I have been having a lot of the latter lately with half-and-half and I am wondernig if that is a root cause.Any thoughts or advice would be welcomed.


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

I do have symptoms where I cannot pinpoint where they came from, but I usually have a pretty good idea. Then again sometimes I'll have problems with something in particular, and other times I wont have problems with it. Such as flax, I tried some yesterday afternoon, and had pretty bad gas & bloating all afternoon/night, then today I had some flax this morning in yogurt, and it didn't seem to bother me. I think episodes can differ throughout the day, depending on your mood, what you eat, how much you eat (overeating can cause an episode too), how much water you drink etc etc etc. My symptoms tend to be worse in the afternoon/night. Dairy and coffee (because of the caffiene and acid I believe) can both upset your gut. There are so many factors involved, that is why it's a syndrome, there isn't one way to avoid or deal with IBS


----------



## maca77 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello...I am experiencing very similar symptoms and they are driving me crazy. I have been feeling like you have for the past 5 days without any sign of getting better. However, I am not taking anything to relieve the pain, bloating and gas. Have you found that Amitiza really helps you in coping?Your reply is very much appreciated...


----------

